

Ask HN: How to sell an iPhone App? - transburgh

I have an iphone app that I would like to sell (the whole package, not an individual app in the app store) as my priorities have shifted. Not sure on the best way to go about this. The app has generated strong revenue and has had 50,000+ active users over the last year. The only catch is a yearly data feed cost. Not looking for some huge pay day but dont want to leave the loyal users hanging. Has anyone in the HN community sold an app to another company/individual?
======
BrianAnderson
First question is if the app is profitable. If yes, I would look into a
process like this: [http://taptaptap.com/blog/the-easy-way-to-get-into-the-
iphon...](http://taptaptap.com/blog/the-easy-way-to-get-into-the-iphone-app-
game-buy-a-proven-app/)

I would first post an explanation to your users as to why you are moving on /
seeking other opportunities. Also offer very preferential treatment if any of
them are interested in purchasing the app. You are going to have to be very
transparent on the fact you are selling because a) The fact that you don't
know who to talk with first means it is likely you don't have the proper in's
at competitors or obvious interested parties. This was me when I went to sell
my first start-up. It makes it harder but a good product sells itself:) b) You
need to reach a wide audience. Selling an app is a very illiquid market
meaning not a lot of active buyers. By the way, I mean this in a relative
sense. Yes, I know there are many apps bought every day but percentage-wise,
its low.

------
wwortiz
If you really want to sell the whole thing maybe contact your competitors.

------
tocomment
How do you physically transfer your developer account to the buyer? Does Apple
allow that?

~~~
transburgh
Twitter bought Twittie (very popular twitter app at the time)

------
startupcto
You can try Flippa, just sold a site for 5 figures. Everything was smoothly
transacted.

~~~
tocomment
wow, can you tell us more?

